# [A-Proudmoore] Dingenskirchen ist wieder da!



## Romru Babek (13. September 2011)

Hallo ihr Bekloppten!
Makrochain aka Gedoens aka Waldfeuer begrüßt euch in unserem Rekrutierungsthread. 

Dingenskirchen, bekannt aus Warhammer Online oder durch das Gamona Gildeninterview ist nun endlich auch in World of Warcraft vertreten. 

Ihr kennt uns noch nicht? Das macht nichts, lernt uns kennen.

Die Gilde Dingenskirchen ist eine Gilde welche sich auf Wahnsinn spezialisiert und der Allianz angehört. Ihr seid total bekloppt und freut euch, euch mit Bekloppten abzugeben? Ihr seid bei uns genau richtig! Wir werden bei der Rekrutierung darauf achten, nur Wahnsinnige, wie wir es sind, einzustellen.

*Was wir euch bieten:*
-Einen eigenen Rootserver Teamspeak.
-Jahrelange Erfahrung in der Gildenorganisation aus Spielen wie: RO,WoW,HdRO,GW und AoC
-Eine Gemeinschaft, von der ihr noch euren Enkeln erzählen werdet.
-Eine auserlesene Gemeinschaft der verrücktesten Spieler der kompletten WoW Community.

*Was solltet ihr uns bieten:*

-Ihr solltet ABSOLUT BEKLOPPT sein!
-TS Freudigkeit (Ihr kennt das Wort "Freudigkeit" nicht? Ich auch nicht! Na und?)
-Euer Alter sollte mindestens 20 sein!
-Ihr solltet Spaß daran haben, eure Chars in WoW etwas ironischer als andere zu sehen.

Ihr habt Interesse an diesem Konzept und möchtet gerne bei uns eintreten? Meldet euch einfach Ingame bei Waldfeuer. Am Ende einer zweiwöchigen "Probezeit" Ingame werden wir herausgefunden haben, ob ihr bekloppt genug seid!
*

Die Geschichte und der Sinn von Dingenskirchen:*

Um den Sinn der Gilde zu verstehen sollte man mit der Geschichte der Spiele anfangen. Schon lange träumen Menschen von Möglichkeiten, ihren Alltagsstreß hinter sich zu lassen und einfach davonzufliegen in andere Dimensionen. Aus diesem Grunde erfanden sie die Computerspiele. Manche behaupten, dass durch Pong einfach nur ein ein Test für Al Alcorn war. Wir behaupten, er wollte der Vorreiter der modernen Unterhaltungsgeschichte werden. Auch wenn Pong nicht wirklich das ist, was wir im heutigen Sinne als modernes PC-Spiel bezeichnet, so ist es doch eine Möglichkeit in eine andere Welt zu versinken und sich schon fast im hypnotisierende klingen des Balls auf dem Paddel zu verlieren.

Die heutige Spielgesellschaft hat leider schon zu oft den eigentlichen Sinn des ComputerSPIELs vergessen. Wir lesen von E-Sport, Progamergilden und "Leveln bis der Arzt kommt!". Mit Dingenskirchen wollen wir damit Schluss machen. Das Computerspiel muss wieder zu dem zurückkehren, was es einst war. Wer erinnert sich nicht gerne an Zeiten in denen er mit Sam&Max im riesen Wollknäul war, er mit dem verstorbenen Präsidenten bei "The day of Tentacle" sprechen durfte oder einfach nur seine Visa Codes bei Zack MC Kracken suchte. Das Spielen war noch ohne Zwang. Die Leichtigkeit des Spieletriebes wurde noch erforscht und die Gespräche handelten von Witzen, welche in Spielen vorkamen. Heute sprechen die Leute nur noch von Firstkills, DPS, grinden und epischen Rüstungen.

Wir von Dingenskirchen stellen Spaß an die erste Stelle. Ihr sollt euch einfach wohlfühlen im Spiel ohne Zwang. Es geht um Gemeinschaft und um den Aufbau von netten Kontakten. Wir werden sicher die witzigsten und auch zugleich verrücktesten Abenteuer erleben, welche es im Spiel zu erleben gibt. Gemeinsam werden wir beweisen, dass es möglich ist, auch ohne 18 Stunden am Tag online zu sein, Erfolg zu haben. Unser Erfolg besteht da in erster Linie in der Gemeinschaft und danach kommen die großen Worte. Es geht aber auch darum, den anderen Spielern ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern. Es ist gut, andere zum Lachen zu bringen. Es geht nicht darum ausgelacht zu werden sondern eher darum,dass man mit einer freundlichen Ironie angesehen wird.

So ich denke das reicht als Einstimmung auf unsere Gilde. Falls noch Fragen bestehen, stellt sie!

Ich möchte hier nochmals betonen, dass wir keine Progamergilden verurteilen oder schlechtreden möchten. Es geht uns nur darum zu zeigen, dass es auch andere Gildenkonzepte gibt. Des 
Weiteren ist das Mindestalter eine Maßnahme um Interessenkonflikte zu vermeiden.

Mit königlichem Gemoie grüßt euch euer

Obernarr Waldfeuer und
Vizenarr Déluioén


----------



## Romru Babek (23. September 2011)

Aktuell 6 Mitglieder. Das muss besser werden! ;D


----------



## Romru Babek (3. Oktober 2011)

Neue Homepage eröffnet. Ein kleines Gewinnspiel wird wahrscheinlich noch heute auf der Homepage veröffentlicht. Homepage: www.Dingenskirchen-Proudmoore.de


----------



## Romru Babek (20. Oktober 2011)

500 Gold Gewinnspiel zum Homepagelaunch ist gestartet. Bei Interesse werden weitere folgen. Wir rekrutieren immernoch bekloppte Mitglieder. Meldet euch einfach in unserem Forum oder Ingame bei Dingenskirchen.

LG
Makrochain


----------

